# Roto-Hinge



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Haven't made any cabinets in 20+ years, wondering if any of you guys ever used Roto-hinges. I remember seeing them in catalogs a very long time ago, but never used them.

Were they a fad that died out? I need to make some bathroom cabs this summer, nothing real fancy, maybe the Rotos for the doors. They wouldn't be that hard to manufacture from scratch, ya think?

http://woodzone.com/woodwork/hinges/Roto-Hinge.htm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Roto hinges were never a fad, and still available, but rather a specialty pivoting hardware used in specific instances, like folding legs. If you're making cabinets, they wouldn't be used for door type hinges. How were you planning on using them?












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Been thinking of using the 3/8" hinges for cabinet door hinges. The doors I have in mind would be about 10" high by 19" wide. Cabinets to store bathroom stuff, towels, etc. The doors wouldn't weigh very much. Still in the drawing phase, planning phase.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never used any for that but seems to me that if the doors are in fact pretty light, they would work just fine. Big issue will be putting them in. I'd use one top one bottom of each door so you have to put the doors in as you assemble the carcass. I don't do cabinetry so don't know if would that be a problem or not.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pivot type hinges are designed for an inset door configuration. There are other choices for that type of hinge than a roto hinge. There would be a problem installing and removing a door, and there would be no adjustment.












 







.


----------

